# who runs a standalone or piggyback system ?



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

was just curious if anybody runs a fuel system which you can programm by your self , which one do you use ? how hard is programming ?


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (yohimbe)*

theres megasquirt and 034EFI. 034EFI is more user friendly


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (1bd81roccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bd81roccoS* »_theres megasquirt and 034EFI. 034EFI is more user friendly

There are many more other than that. Off the top of my head:
Haltech
autronic
dta
sds
wolf 3d
microtech
aem
holley commander 
I have personal experience with haltech dta and autronic. All are good imho and have benefits and drawbacks.
Properly tuned standalone is the best way to go. I've daily driven standalones on 8v,16v and VR6 turbos all with good success.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (J.Q. Public)*

what about piggybacks
http://www.mapecu.com/index.html
this one here sounds really easy to use and I have all the security options in case of knocking and so on from the stock ecu


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (yohimbe)*

you may have better luck if you post in the SEM forum on here.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (1bd81roccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bd81roccoS* »_theres megasquirt and 034EFI. 034EFI is more user friendly
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

can´t find a SEM Forum here, could you give me a link ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_can´t find a SEM Forum here, could you give me a link ?

*CLICK ME*


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_what about piggybacks
http://www.mapecu.com/index.html
this one here sounds really easy to use and I have all the security options in case of knocking and so on from the stock ecu 

I run the split second piggyback system with good results may want to check them out also


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Or you could run a standalone as a piggyback, incase you what more control in the future.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I run SDS efi.
Very easy to program, but not as configurable as some of the newer/better/harder to tune standalone systems.
It's good for use on a weekend car/race car, but I drive mine daily and it's not too bad.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (yohimbe)*

Best piggyback for vw's is thePerfectpower SMT6.
i have personally installed 10+ units, works perfect.
Its very universal, its very powerful in the right hands.
some people dont like it, but thats because they dont know how to set it up.

but in your case you have a 1.8t agu, get a chip tune, it can do whatever your needs are.



_Modified by scarboroughdub at 1:27 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (scarboroughdub)*

I read about the smt6 and thought it would be nice but installing looked a bit complicated.
it is not for a agu engine.
it is for a 1998 1.4 16V VW Lupo engine, ecu is from magneti marelli which no one here can tweak
on what cars did you install that smt6, I am concerned about the cloesed loop lambda control


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (yohimbe)*

just buy autronic with there wideband and u can use their self tune feature which makes real good power.... and u wouldnt have to tune it everytime u do something else to the car ... it can tune its self with great results...


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (rubbadubbdub)*

Do you have personal experience with the self tune feature?
Self tune option from most if not all ems systems is to get you going, to give you a base to start from. What about ignition timing?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (rubbadubbdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubbadubbdub* »_just buy autronic with there wideband and u can use their self tune feature which makes real good power.....

Not to poke but thats a sales gimmic.....


----------



## shade_ (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (Wizard-of-OD)*

which "system" is better for supercharged or turbocharged vr6 (aaa) on M3.8.1 motor:
- piggyback
- stand-alone ?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (shade_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shade_* »_which "system" is better for supercharged or turbocharged vr6 (aaa) on M3.8.1 motor:
- piggyback
- stand-alone ?


Standalone > Chip > Piggyback
Thats the reality of it.
Yes there are going to be some users who say that if you have "X" hardware then use "X" chip since it was made for "X" hardware but if you plan to EVER change your hardware then this is where Standalone will excel.


----------



## shade_ (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok, if i choose standalone, which computer to choose for this engine,
... what company and 
... what model?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (shade_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shade_* »_ok, if i choose standalone, which computer to choose for this engine,
... what company and 
... what model?

first thing to consider if your budget, and then how much work youre willing to do tuning/installing it.


----------



## shade_ (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: who runs a standalone or piggyback system ? (ValveCoverGasket)*

everything depends on what I will be able to use in practice for it engine (Vr6 AAA) in order to choose some optimal set. after alterations of the engine ultimately is supposed to be 400hp, but something it is necessary it to steer out.
I wants to buy something good, but without the price exaggeration







he doesn't want the situation, that after 3 months of the attempt of steering out of the engine it will turn out that I could hold the higher model
if the dearer and higher model means fewer problems with steering out, these are just wills such a set


----------

